# Fall of Damnos



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover art for the 5th Space Marines Battles novel, due next year, the _Fall of Damnos_ by Nick Kyme has just been released. Revel in the terrific cover-art of Jon Sullivan.

Black Library got it right. The boy has definitely done good.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

BL are really stepping it up with regard to their artwork. Nice find.:victory:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic looking artwork, definitely picked it up a notch. Nice find LotN.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I am _really_ looking forwards to this! The art work is brilliant and seeing as it is by Kyme, I know the novel will be! :victory:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The part im most looking forward to is Ancient Agrippan's last stand against the Necrons Since this is a historical battle like all the SM Battles series, and not an entirely new one, we already know how this will end. And sadly very few will survive this novel. According to the Codex, SM Codex, only forty Space Marines and twenty Guardsmen will survive Damnos.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

We don't know which Dreadnaught will die though, do we? I can't remember a name of any of the Dread's being mentioned in the Codex. Might be wrong mind, it has been a while since I have read over it!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

dark angel said:


> We don't know which Dreadnaught will die though, do we? I can't remember a name of any of the Dread's being mentioned in the Codex. Might be wrong mind, it has been a while since I have read over it!


Just had a check, and so I don't ruin it for people who haven't read the SM Codex and want to come to the novel without knowing the end


Agrippan dies just as the surviving Marines and Guardsmen are evacuating, literally minutes before he was to be extracted himself


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Just had a check, and so I don't ruin it for people who haven't read the SM Codex and want to come to the novel without knowing the end
> 
> 
> 
> Agrippan dies just as the surviving Marines and Guardsmen are evacuating, literally minutes before he was to be extracted himself.





True but his sacrifice afterwards, exploding his reactor and destroying Kellenport and every Necron within it, makes sure that the surviving Ultramarines and Guardsmen make it to the orbiting ships safely.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Spectacular work.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Great artwork. I hope that time Nick Kyme will make it interesting read [I could not stand Salamander].


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Shadow Walker said:


> Great artwork. I hope that time Nick Kyme will make it interesting read [I could not stand Salamander].


You what? Salamander, in my opinion, was _the_ best novel I have ever read from Black Library, and seeing as I haven't read anything else, it is the best :grin:

It shall be interesting to see how Kyme handles this, I mean he has to kill off alot of his characters to do it!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

See I don't understand how some people can bitch about Aaron Dembski-Bowden having a crack at the Word Bearers because they feel it should be Anthony Reynolds doing it, but when Nick Kyme does an Ultramarines book no one pipes up saying Graham McNeill should have done this.

God damn it, I will- Graham should have done this and not just because he's done all the UM books to date but also because he's a far superior writer to Kyme (at least ADB is a better writer than Reynolds).


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Great cover, one of best ive seen. Hope BL will do a postersize out of this.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> See I don't understand how some people can bitch about Aaron Dembski-Bowden having a crack at the Word Bearers because they feel it should be Anthony Reynolds doing it, but when Nick Kyme does an Ultramarines book no one pipes up saying Graham McNeill should have done this.
> 
> God damn it, I will- Graham should have done this and not just because he's done all the UM books to date but also because he's a far superior writer to Kyme (at least ADB is a better writer than Reynolds).


Baron raises a good point. Personally I have no problem with writers taking up other projects, like ADB writing the Word Bearers and Nick Kyme writing the Ultramarines. As long as they observe the other work and deliver a good novel then im fine with it.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> BL are really stepping it up with regard to their artwork. Nice find.:victory:


Agree x1000

I got chills when I picked up Brothers of the Snake - the depiction of the Iron Snake Space Marine on its cover caused me to momentarily rethink my criticisms of the Emperor :shok:

Edit: for those who haven't seen it


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

That artwork is fucking outrageous!

With writers taking up other legions etc, i think its fair play and actually not have 1 guy forging a singular view on a particular lot.

They are far from all the same anyway so 2 points of view ent gonna hurt.


----------

